# What Does Your Username Mean To You? Why Did You Pick It?



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello members,

I've seen so many usernames here, and many I know what they mean, and many I don't. I just wanted to know why did you choose the username that you have here.

I can tell some usernames are just the name of the user, and other usernames mean something to that person.

I'll start with myself.... *testerman* is a name I chose because I, for one, have a testing website where I test scripts, security, programs and other things. So, I decided to use *testerman* as my username here, because I like to test things and I am a man.

You're up next. What does your username mean?

Kevin


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use tek4g63 because I'm a technician and 4g63 is an engine type that I'm quite fond of. Also tek is my initials.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll bite...

I chose sbrown before I actually incorporated and decided to make this into a business. I have requested and am waiting to change my name on the forum to NobleMetalWorks because of my business model, taking noble metals which I refine from recycled goods, to a working retail product I can then sell. Being able to purchase precious metals for scrap prices, and working them into a retail product allows me to pay less for the initial materials, sell the retail product for less than my competitors, and make a better profit margin.

Scott


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, my real name is Neil Armstrong and for most of my 50 years i've been plagued with wisecracks.
Things seemed to settle down for a while until Mister Lightyear appeared on the scene! :evil: 
....and so it started again.

Most people i know call me Buzz now and you know what, i don't mind really! 

Regards
Buzz


----------



## Geo (Jan 24, 2013)

i played world of warcraft since vanilla (about 5 years) and since Jeff was unavailable i chose Geoph and variations (Geophery,Geophrey) so all the players that knew me called me Geo and it sort of stuck.

in real life, people that know me for real always called me Mario, i dont know why.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 24, 2013)

The user name I use is the one I use at Wal-Mart and my email so I can remember it.


----------



## glondor (Jan 24, 2013)

Same as Geo. A name given to me by my son when he was 10 for a video game. He is 28 now.... Can't remember the game. We did play a lot tho. On Sega Genesis console I think. Or maybe Dreamcast. Any one remember Sega Dreamcast system? First one to have games on CD. Awesome system.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine should be fairly self-explanatory. My goal is to discover, use, and promote cost effective recovery and refining methods.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I'm one of the boring ones. I could have chosen a number of other aliases I use on other forums, "clueless" is one of my favorites I use and it would have been appropriate... But as I wanted to be serious about refining and give a solid impression I choose to use my own name. With it I stand for what I'm saying and I will never duck out and appear under another name.

Not that I think that anyone else with a fancy user name is not serious. It becomes clear quite fast here on this forum if someone is serious or not.

Göran


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 24, 2013)

I chose my username bacause everything relevant to precious metals, from the availability of the metals to the suppression of its price on the stock market, the federal reserve and all things government are all lies. I will stop here before i go into a political rant and get myself banned indefinately :lol:


----------



## Kevmau5 (Jan 24, 2013)

Buzz, that is excellent!

Mine is from one of my favourite music artists 'Deadmau5' (deadmouse). So I changed that to 'Kevmau5'. I use that on pretty much every forum or website.


----------



## rewalston (Jan 24, 2013)

My username is plainly simple it's rewalston, my name Rusty E Walston kinda boring ain't it 

Rusty


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 24, 2013)

Steven Ray Laulis

*I'm right there with you, Rusty :lol:


----------



## Aristo (Jan 24, 2013)

My picture is a dead giveaway ....boring isnt it?


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jan 24, 2013)

Betcha can't guess why I picked mine.....

I have a wood shop and, I had a 1997 Z-28.

Derek


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine is easy. I'm 6'5" 255 pounds I've been called Bigjohn as long as I can remember


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Jan 24, 2013)

bigjohn said:


> Mine is easy. I'm 6'5" 255 pounds I've been called Bigjohn as long as I can remember



Did you ever get into a fight, over a cajun queen?


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 24, 2013)

Many many fights but never over a cajun queen :lol:


----------



## necromancer (Jan 24, 2013)

<----- video games (RPG)
raises the dead to do the bidding of the necromancer


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine is very obvious... :roll: :mrgreen: 
Someone wrote a song about it, "I like to dream... yeah, yeah, right between the sound machine..."

Yuuuup, that's me! 8) 
If you are going to dream... DREAM BIG!!!
You may say that I'm a dreamer... but, I'm not the only one!
The difference between a dream & reality is, a good plan!

phil d dreamer


----------



## Geo (Jan 24, 2013)

philddreamer said:


> Mine is very obvious... :roll: :mrgreen:
> Someone wrote a song about it, "I like to dream... yeah, yeah, right between the sound machine..."
> 
> Yuuuup, that's me! 8)
> ...




steppenwolf - magic carpet ride

john lennon - imagine


----------



## ovidiuanghel (Jan 24, 2013)

I choose this username because my real name is Anghel A.Ovidiu and is not a common name on international forums.

Ovidiu


----------



## MMFJ (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been "Making Money From JUNK" for years - and that was too long for a forum name, so MMFJ...

Much like Buzz, my real name evokes taunts and questions (though, I'm not totally sure why.... ?)

Steve Majors


----------



## joem (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been Joem online since 1993


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 25, 2013)

My last name is May and I am a maintenance man. I always try to incorporate my last name into my handle. I was born 1-7-51. Fishing forum-Mayfly, gun forum MAYNI-AK and so on.


----------



## grance (Jan 25, 2013)

I have used the name Grance threw many games Quake 2 & 3 , asherons call and is my current xbox live gamer tag. all and all ive had if for over 15 years dont rember how i came up with it


----------



## DONNZ (Jan 25, 2013)

DONNZ

"Often wrong Donn"

Something I've tell myself before I speak.

Added a "Z" to remind me to think before I post. Is it working you ask?


NO. 

But it does gives me ample opportunities to poke fun at myself.


----------



## butcher (Jan 26, 2013)

Butcher is my name, if I used something else with my memory I would forget who I was.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 26, 2013)

I use to play a game called Barren Realms (similar to the board game Risk) on Bulliten Boards Sytems before the internet became big, my handle was 007. I combined the 2 when I started getting on forums and the internet.


----------



## RoboSteveo (Jan 26, 2013)

My name Steve is quite common, even amongst my group of friends, so they call me RoboSteve, as I'm the Steve that collects Robots.


----------



## NoIdea (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, why do i use what i use, well its bin that long since i started using it that i really have NoIdea why :roll: :mrgreen: 

Dean

aka Deano


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 26, 2013)

My handle was given to me by the 12 year old son of a good friend of mine when I was 17. I made his son a simulated laser project for his birthday and his son, Ian, dubbed me 'lasersteve'. When I began using the internet several years later I tried to sign up to various accounts using the handle lasersteve, with an 's', but the name was taken, so I simply changed the 's' to a 'z' and the nickname 'lazersteve' was born.

Boy was that a long time ago.

Steve


----------



## Dawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine came from My fathers call sign in vietnam he was Underdog so I became dawg


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 27, 2013)

No idea your a nut :lol: 

Back when I was in 10th grade (1981)
I wasn't allowed to have any weapons ,but doing
Repipes for my dads plumbing company on the
Weekends I had like $500.00 in my pocket every
Monday.
. And straight to stockade I went to buy an assault
weapon. That I stored at a friends
One day we had show and tell in public speaking class
We decided to bring our favorite weapon to show
And tell his an hk94 mine a Steyr Aug that fired a
.223 caliber, they let us finish but told us to take 
The guns home :lol: all the kids started calling me steyr
Anyways this was the first weapon to have the clip
(Receiver) in the stock which meant for a longer
Barrel for more accuracy at longer distances (sniper) and
a much shorter overall length of the whole weapon
(Bush or up close in a house or building)

We just started to incorporate this into our
military.
Steyr223 rob


----------



## Nikademeus (Jan 27, 2013)

testerman brings up a good point...I thought he was an assayer..Geo, definitely a geoligist..Buzz I never figured for an astronuat.. 8) I'm on board with the rest of the gaming names..The true spelling of Nicodemus from the Rats of Nihm was takin so I improvised..Its stuck for 20 odd years..

Nikademeus


----------



## resabed01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Back in the days when the internet was in it's infancy and BBSs and FidoNet ruled, I had a screen name Debaser. Partly named after a 80s song by the Pixies and partly for personal reasons which I won't go into here.
Then came a point in my life where I turned things around for the better. I decided it would be fitting to turn the name around too.
Resabed is debaser spelled backwards.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 28, 2013)

My screen name is actually a nickname given to me by the California Department of Forestry some 25 years ago when I worked with a recycling yard.
Five nights a week, I would take a load of insulated copper wire out into the country across the street from my house and burn the entire load at one shot. Between 2 and 4 thousand pounds per night. The flames from the fire were so tall they could be spotted by the CDF fire look out post over 70 miles away in the mountains.
I always used a police scanner and would here the call of ""Night Light" is at it again. The local Sheriff started calling me by the name as well so it just stuck.
This all happened before the internet was born, but when I got online the name was taken on yahoo for email so I added the "One" just to claim I am the first ONE. 
Seemed like a good one here too.


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jan 28, 2013)

The 1077 is my house number, the rest is obvious. The name was given to me by my oldest son when he setup my feebay account, I use it everywhere online.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 28, 2013)

Niteliteone that's insane
Letter see you do it's now :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 29, 2013)

I was called here panter, pantor, partner, partnor.... :mrgreen: 
My nick is simple and boring, just compiled from two names patrick and norman - patnor. Number is just random number. 
Sorry guys, no big story here. :lol:


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2013)

Pat for years I thought your name was partnor1011.
It is hard now for me to call you patnor, I have to look twice at the spelling to get it right.

My spell check also always wants me to spell your name partner.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2013)

This is very interesting to read what the usernames to mean to the members here. As we're all reading, it's obvious that our usernames have some meaning to them in a way others just may never know until they read this thread.

Some of the usernames, I would have never guessed what they meant if the members didn't post a reply.

Kevin


----------



## ctgresale (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a small company call Craig Technologies Group where we refurbish business phone equipment and resell back into the market to help customer extend the life of their original expense. We'll sell anything you want, small as a handset or large as a complete system. Kinda like a salvage yard for IT equipment. Just took the CTG from the name and added resale.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2013)

srlaulis said:


> Steven Ray Laulis
> 
> *I'm right there with you, Rusty :lol:


Until I read your post again, I've always thought the "*sr*" in your username was the abbreviation for *Senior*. 

Kevin


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 29, 2013)

My username comes from a very good book. Perhaps some might want to read
from a couple of references that have to do with the Cloud of His Glory and it's effect:

Exodus 40:34,35
1 Kings 8:10-11
Luke 21:27

I would quote them and have a nice meditation about them but I would probably be banned. 8)


----------



## djbradley61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mine is actually quite a long story. My first 2 initials and my last name. And my jersey number in high school. I guess it's not that long


----------



## goldmike (Feb 2, 2013)

LOl :mrgreen: Mine was just my first name an gold . I like Gold money beer family Fishing an good food  I'm old an guess that's why just love my family a few nice things an good Food !! what is better than a fat juicy rib eye steak family a good home brewed beer a few shots of some Apple pie Moonshine an seeing your family happy laughing on a Sunday afternoon !!  There are a lot of things in life that could have would have ect ect but trust me on this , want what you have an feel blessed that you are alive an loved! Life is what it is enjoy laugh when you can an remember no one gets out alive . So have a bit of fun an hug the ones you love, it might be your last chance ,because no one knows what tomorrow will bring. Bless all of you an do your best to be a good person an don't waste time being mad at some idiot ,just cut them out an be done with them. Life is too short for all that use your time wisely . Be a good human an hell with the ones that are not !! They are not worth your time . Now give the ol lady or ol man a hug tell tell the kids you love them pet the dog an the cat an help the old grump next door ( I resemble that remark ) with his lawn  Ok I'll shut up I finished a bottle of wine an need to get my old rump in bed :mrgreen:


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 2, 2013)

Mike,

This is the best post I've read in a long time. Great life view, imagine what the world would be like if everyone lived by these same principals.

There's not much that makes me happier than having a nice thick rib-eye steak with my wife.

Steve


----------



## goldmike (Feb 2, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> Mike,
> 
> This is the best post I've read in a long time. Great life view, imagine what the world would be like if everyone lived by these same principals.
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve ... Hell my friend I just say what I feel , I'm getting old an have a lot of experience with life love right wrong raising my 5 sons an being with my wife sense 1977 ( damn that's a long time  ) I like the Forum an I'm getting a lot of good information here . All you Younger guys know this ...Stick with one woman ..( They are all pretty good if their man is good to them an if ya divorce the child support will suck the life out of you LOl ) Raise your children be a family it's best for them an for you too ( my Grandmother always said " even a old mama cat will raise her kittens ..you got more damn sense than a cat don't you boy?? She was a wise woman ) Eat good tell your family you love them it's good for the heart an soul ..Family meals together will bond the family ..Don't get in debt !!!!! that car that costs 40 k will not make you happy !! That guy you see in the mirror when you brush your teeth ..He is the one that can make you happy , If you want happiness take your wife an kids some place . Teach your kids how to live by example ( you know monkey see monkey do ) Go easy on the bottle( nothing wrong with having a beer or 2 or a glass or 2 of wine or a couple of shots but do it after dinner or on a Sunday afternoon your kids see Dad do it responsible an they will most likely follow his lead .. Ok I'm old an tired ( been drinkin a few glasses of wine too LOl ) see you fellas tomorrow .. Mike


----------



## kronix (Feb 4, 2013)

im a bit ashamed to admit the meaning of mine, I hope no-one looks at me differently after this haha. when I was about 13 I started getting into trouble, I grew up in the system moving from foster home to home. anyways my release was smoking weed. hence, chronic. then when I was 16 I was learning about computers, building one of my first actually, it was a seanix pc, white tower, tall and skinny. I was proud of getting it to work and wanted to make it my own, but was really broke, so I sanded off the sea and put in kro with a sharpie making it say kronix. ever since that it has been my online handle.

now of course, im 25, have a kid, a fiancée, and multiple responsibilities, so I only smoke on special occasions, but hey I live In British Columbia, Canada. im not the only one haha. 

anyways that's how mine came to be hope no-one is offended.

- Ian


----------



## butcher (Feb 4, 2013)

Ian,
Take good care of that kid, as you know they are more precious than gems.


----------



## kronix (Feb 4, 2013)

I definately will. I never had either of my parents around since I was 6 and I'll die before I let that happen to my son. 

In a lot of ways I look at life now not striving for my own advancement as much as his and my family. I had a rough start to life and it took a while to get on track. I am almost 4 years clean off of crack cocaine, and out of the whole scene I was involved in. I'm honestly quite happy I found this site, as I now have a creative outlet for my problems. I had a bit of chemistry knowledge and always a passion for science and technology so this is perfect.

But yes, my family is everything to me. ( you can really tell because I sold my beloved gold for bills haha.)

- Ian


----------



## Noxx (Feb 4, 2013)

Noxx

NOx Fumes 8)


----------



## Geo (Feb 5, 2013)

glondor said:


> Same as Geo. A name given to me by my son when he was 10 for a video game. He is 28 now.... Can't remember the game. We did play a lot tho. On Sega Genesis console I think. Or maybe Dreamcast. Any one remember Sega Dreamcast system? First one to have games on CD. Awesome system.



Sonic the Hedgehog. my all time favorite.


----------



## Jo418 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jo: Jonathan
418: first digits from quebec's phone numbers


----------



## Palladium (Feb 5, 2013)

There's someone i haven't seen in awhile. Welcome back Jonathan.

Aflacglobal ? Hummmm......

That crazy duck is world wide!


----------



## kronix (Feb 5, 2013)

Geo said:


> glondor said:
> 
> 
> > Same as Geo. A name given to me by my son when he was 10 for a video game. He is 28 now.... Can't remember the game. We did play a lot tho. On Sega Genesis console I think. Or maybe Dreamcast. Any one remember Sega Dreamcast system? First one to have games on CD. Awesome system.
> ...



I had one of those, I gave it to my father. I think the reason it failed so bad was they failed to protect their discs from being duplicated, and lost major sales due to pirating. when I had mine it had already been far surpassed, so I didn't see any harm in downloading all of the games and burning them for my dad, especially the fishing games haha. it was a pretty slick system though. on another note did anyone else notice that the Atari joystick fit into the sega genesis plug? it worked for some games, came in handy when I had friends over.

- Ian


----------



## Jo418 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Aflac! Yeah longtime no see! I'm glad to hear that you'Re still part of this!!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad to hear your doing good man. Yeah they couldn't run me off with a stick. Trust me they have tried. lol
I think i'm a real gold refiner now. At least i play the part pretty good. :mrgreen: Take care of Noxx and keep him out of trouble for us and pop up every now and then to let us know your alright and doing good. You're a part of this thing also.


----------



## butcher (Feb 11, 2013)

Aflacglobal 
Palladium 
Real gold refiner, 
What would the forum be without these guys, and all the help they have provided.
These guys have helped to make this forum the great place it is.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you very much Butcher!
Though i have played my part it's the members of this great forum that reflect it's true character and meaning. The moderators do a great job of guiding the members and the members have a good way of helping the moderators set board policies. All in all i'm very proud of what this forum has become and have enjoyed watching it grow from a child into the young man it is today. It's not through growing yet!


----------



## kkmonte (Feb 11, 2013)

KKmonte comes from my email address that I created on AOL (and still use to this day for some stuff) back in 1996-1997. (KK are my initials) and monte was the kind of car I drove, 1986 Monte Carlo SS. Loved that car! When I was 18, I outran a local police officer in a semi-rural area, looking back I think, man I was crazy, especially when I see all of the cop shows with police chases always end up very bad (for everyone usually) ! But I got away in my monte carlo.


----------



## butcher (Feb 11, 2013)

Look over your shoulder that cop may still be on your tail :lol:


----------



## mbflash (Feb 12, 2013)

M.B. My first and last name initials. flash given to me by my coworkers. Long story
but" fire is your friend "could explain a lot :shock: 25 years ago still will always there


----------



## GotTheBug (Feb 12, 2013)

To honor my grandfather, a black sands prospector in the Malapai for a few decades. He gave me the "Gold Bug" when I was a kid.


----------



## machiavelli976 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have this nickname since I was two.

That was coming from my ability to fix problems with minimum of time and energy waist. I'm still behaving like this .

Unfortunately , nowadays this name is associated with malicious or evil mind . I can live with that .

best wishes , 

Mach.


----------



## CBentre (Mar 15, 2013)

CBentre means I really Ot to be in L.A. but I've been using this saying for 20 years now and it's a constent reminder to keep progressing forward, acomplishing goals, and setting the bar higher for myself.


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 16, 2013)

Actor? Or just like the beaches and warm weather?


----------



## CBentre (Mar 16, 2013)

Platdigger said:


> Actor? Or just like the beaches and warm weather?



Beaches and warm weather would be the key.


----------



## Snowmeow (Mar 20, 2013)

Snowmeow is my nickname since I entered the first discussion board, in Brazil. I've chosen it because it's the name of a misterious character that appeared in my first story (Unfortunadely, lost during house cleaning) - Yes, I'm also an amateur writer. It was exactly ten years ago. :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Mar 21, 2013)

Snowmeow said:


> Snowmeow is my nickname since I entered the first discussion board, in Brazil. I've chosen it because it's the name of a misterious character that appeared in my first story



Snowmeow? Could you elaborate on that character. I just have to ask.


----------



## Rodthrower18 (Apr 15, 2013)

Rodthrower18 comes from a particular experience and age. I was 18yrs old when I was driving my car over to a friend's house to change the oil pump on it (based on the mileage not any signs of problems). I was so proud of myself for being proactive and really taking care of this car that my grandparents bought for me, we had just done the waterpump and timing belt on it 2weekends prior ( she had 201k on her). I get halfway to my friends house and *ticka *ticka TICKA TICKA ...BOOM!!! I threw the #3 connecting rod clean through the block doing 75 on the freeway. I was blessed to get it off the road and towed home without getting hit. I'll never forget that car, it was a 95 Acura Integra ls special edition 4dr that my grandparents bought for 2 grand just for me graduating high school. They wanted me to get rid of it after that but I couldn't do that to them. I bought a helms manual (not to be confusd with the $15 haynes), all the tools I could afford from harbor freight, rebuilt the head (non machining of course) and replaced the block. That car even got me a job when I told my former boss I did the work myself in my driveway(became a manager there eventually). I drove that lil honey for another 4yrs and parked it for 1 until I had to sell it to take care of hospital bills and baby stuff when my son was born.


----------



## MEANIE (Apr 21, 2013)

When i was a young kid my dad would allways say "I have three kids Eeny, meeny, miny,and there's not going to be any moe"
I was the middle kid.
So I was called meeny.
So for 50 some years I have had the nicname MEANIE
I made it my username from the TI-99 days till now


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 29, 2013)

Palladium said:


> Snowmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Snowmeow is my nickname since I entered the first discussion board, in Brazil. I've chosen it because it's the name of a misterious character that appeared in my first story
> ...



http://thundercats.wikia.com/wiki/Snowmeow


----------



## AndyWilliams (Apr 30, 2013)

I originally applied to this site with my internet nickname, nofoolingu (goes wayyyy back into the nineties, a takeoff of The Motley Fool). I was rejected. I can understand that, many people think it's a scamming name, but I've kept it anyway, and I use it like the rest of you, everywhere! My real life nickname is pitbull, but that's never moved to cyberspace.


----------



## Rustjunkie (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been a scrapper all my life and just before I joined this forum I created the ID for another new scrapping forum called http://www.scrapmetaljunkie.com/forum/index.php (I was just recently appointed as the first moderator) 
To come up with this ID I just looked out the window into my yard and what I see makes me shake my head............
I have a bad habit of sorting all the loads I get and saving the "really cool stuff"
And so I am.....a rust junkie.


----------



## Shaul (May 26, 2013)

My Username 'Shaul' is the English transliteration of the Hebrew translation of my middle name 'Saul'. It's the name I decided to use when I first came to Israel (be 40 years, come July). It's also the name I use across all forums on the internet.


Shaul


----------



## bogg (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogg,,,,,,,Boggtheclub a character in a book that was passed a round us friends back when we were kids. been called Bogg from then on, it's also one of my emails


----------

